# Favorite scenes/moments, lines from 'The Dark Knight' (spoilers)



## Zeroo (Jul 27, 2008)

Now that TDK is out and creating buzz like no other movie has ever before....what was your most fav 'wtf?'/'omg'/'lmao' scene or quote from the movie...

Let me start...

fav scene has to be when the Joker's walking away from the hospital while trying to get the detonator to work was just simply classic...I don't think I ever laughed that hard while watching an explosion scene...too funny to put into words... 

fav line/s...
BATMAN: "let her go..."
JOKER: "oohh!!, very poor choice of words..muhahahahaa" 

BATMAN: "Why do you wanna kill me?"
JOKER: " I don't wanna kill you, I cant live without you."

classic and creepy...

(I know there is already a TDK thread but here you don't have to keep using spoiler tags)..


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 27, 2008)

Want to know how I got these scars? My father was...a drinker...and a fiend. And one night he goes off *crazier* than usual. Mommy gets the kitchen knife to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not. one. bit. So, me watching, he takes the knife to her, laughing while he does it, he turns to me and he says *why so serious?* He comes at me with the knife. *Why so serious?* He sticks the blade in my mouth, *let's put a smile on that face*. Anddd...why so serious?"


----------



## Watchman (Jul 27, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Want to know how I got these scars? My father was...a drinker...and a fiend. And one night he goes off *crazier* than usual. Mommy gets the kitchen knife to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not. one. bit. So, me watching, he takes the knife to her, laughing while he does it, he turns to me and he says *why so serious?* He comes at me with the knife. *Why so serious?* He sticks the blade in my mouth, *let's put a smile on that face*. Anddd...why so serious?"



^This. 100% Joker.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2008)

Magic trick.


----------



## raxor (Jul 27, 2008)

martryn said:


> Magic trick.



That was glorious!

- Wanna see a magic trick?
*sticks the pen in the desk*
- Kill this clown!
- I'm gona make this pen dissapear!
*thrusts thugs head into the desk*
-Ta-da! It's gone


----------



## Adonis (Jul 27, 2008)

I loved the part where the Joker linked to this thread:

here

where discussions of this nature could be discussed.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2008)

> I loved the part where the Joker linked to this thread:


Party pooper.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 27, 2008)

If I tell you, will you let me live?
Can't hurt your chances.
Ramirez.
Wait! You said you'd let me live!
I said it can't hurt your chances.
You're a lucky man.
He's not.
Who?
Your driver.


----------



## Katsura (Jul 27, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Want to know how I got these scars? My father was...a drinker...and a fiend. And one night he goes off *crazier* than usual. Mommy gets the kitchen knife to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not. one. bit. So, me watching, he takes the knife to her, laughing while he does it, he turns to me and he says *why so serious?* He comes at me with the knife. *Why so serious?* He sticks the blade in my mouth, *let's put a smile on that face*. Anddd...why so serious?"



This. Win.

Also, 

Batman's lame voice:
Let her go.
Joker: ..poor choice of words

And I loved the scene where Batman wires up Joker's trailer-car, Joker says ''he missed!'' then WHIP car turns upside down.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jul 27, 2008)

Joker's fearless laugh when he was gonna fall from that building and the detonator scene


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 27, 2008)

O_o I never knew Heath could laugh like that...I was amazed.


but my favorite Scenes were the Pencil Dissapearing Act...Simply ClassicXD I Loved it. 

and the Whole Truck thing, where he goes inside the truck."Excuse me I Want to Drive" And just pushes the dude out and goes.XD Loved it.


----------



## batanga (Jul 27, 2008)

"Ha ha haha ha ha hahha ha haa ha hha hhahhaa haa oo hi hi ahaa ha hu huhhihaa ahaa and I thought MY jokes were bad."

Also the "I want my phone call" scene.


Ah fuck it, every scene he had.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

The whole bank robbery scene gave me the laughs. Oh, and just in case you've forgotten.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Every. Fucking. Scene.

Tell your men they work for me now. This is my city.
They won't work for a freeeeaaaak.
Freeeeaaaak? Why don't we cut you up into little pieces and feed you to your pooches? Hmm? Then we'll see how loyal a hungry dog REALLY IS! It's not about money...it's about sending a message.



> Want to know how I got these scars? My father was...a drinker...and a fiend. And one night he goes off *crazier* than usual. Mommy gets the kitchen knife to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not. one. bit. So, me watching, he takes the knife to her, laughing while he does it, he turns to me and he says why so serious? He comes at me with the knife. Why so serious? He sticks the blade in my mouth, let's put a smile on that face. Anddd...why so serious?"



Every single "why so serious?" was epic. <3


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 27, 2008)

Favorite scene was watching Joker walk into Harvey's hospital room wearing a Nurses outfit.  Major lulz there.  As well as the pencil magic trick.

Favorite line?  Can't really say.  There were so many great quotes from the movie.  Hard to choose.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh you. You just couldn't let me go could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible aren't you? Huh? You won't kill me out of some misplaced sense of self righteousness. And I won't kill you...cause, you're just too much fun. Hee hee. I think you and I are destined to do this forever.

I'm like a dog chasing cars...I wouldn't know what to do with one if I..._caught it_! You know? I just _do_ things!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

The nurse seen was epic. He turns around and is like. "Hii."


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

When he says "Hi" to Harvey. 
When he gets into the guard's head when he wants his phone call.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

The tumbler destroying the garbage truck was awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I loved the part where the Joker linked to this thread:
> 
> The Truth About Utah
> 
> where discussions of this nature could be discussed.



why so serious?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2008)

Take some scenes already mentioned and add ......

- Dee Bo taking the detonator from the cop and then throwing it out the window. "I'll do what you should've done 10 minutes ago."

- After Batman crashes his pod into the truck wreckage. The first goon attempts to take off his mask and gets electrocuted. *Then the Joker mocks him.* 

- The failed assassination attempt on the Mayor. Wished the little glimpse of Joker without the makeup was longer.

- The entire scene at the half done building where Batman tries to save all the hostages while trying to prevent the SWAT team from taking any of them out.


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2008)

When Batman interrogates the Joker 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSSQWpDNpYY[/YOUTUBE]

and 

when Joker complains about his phone call

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpstzdWqy6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

^ you forgot this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eASYWamxKR0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL

Also if you want to see my No.1 fav scene look at my siggy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the magictrick


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

I love that part where Joker starts skipping after Batman crashed his Batpod.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jul 27, 2008)

This one made me laugh the most.

[YOUTUBE]gg6AyImhx28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> Also if you want to see my No.1 fav scene look at my siggy
> 
> ...



lol That is my favorite part.

TA-DA! MAGIC!


----------



## Clue (Jul 27, 2008)

I say:
"Why hello beautiful..."
"You..complete..me"
"..to them, you're just a freak..like me!"
as well as randomly using the Batman voice on a regular basis.


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2008)

When the Joker visited Harvey in the hospital and let him put a gun to his head.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

The opening robbery scene, the highway scene, and the magic trick.


----------



## GsG (Jul 27, 2008)

When the Joker made the pencil disappear.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 27, 2008)

The Magic Trick.
The "Speach" at the end.
The Hospital blowing up.

And the sonar building fight. (At the end with Joker)


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Want to know how I got these scars? My father was...a drinker...and a fiend. And one night he goes off *crazier* than usual. Mommy gets the kitchen knife to defend herself. He doesn't like that. Not. one. bit. So, me watching, he takes the knife to her, laughing while he does it, he turns to me and he says *why so serious?* He comes at me with the knife. *Why so serious?* He sticks the blade in my mouth, *let's put a smile on that face*. Anddd...why so serious?"



That's a good one. 

I also loved _"You remind me of my father. I HATED MY FATHER!" _



And, the money pile scene was funny.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

I love when the hospital stops blowing up, and the Joker gets frustrated.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 27, 2008)

All the Joker scenes 



Tumbling Truck.


Batpod scenes.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the batpod the break-off of the tumbler?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Favourite Scenes: 

- Pencil trick 
- Joker struggling to get the detonator to work after walking out of the hospital 

Favourite Line: 

- Why so serious?
- The way Joker greeted Harvey inside the hospital was hilarious aswell: "Well, hello there" 




Need to see it a 2nd time to come up with more details as it was too hot for me inside the cinema to follow the movie at times :S


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

Curse evil cinemas with their blasted lack of air-conditioning. Anyways, I have a feeling once this is available for rental, it won't last on shelves long.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 27, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Curse evil cinemas with their blasted lack of air-conditioning. Anyways, I have a feeling once this is available for rental, it won't last on shelves long.



Indeed, 30 degrees outside sucks.

I am definatly picking up a Extended/Collectors/Special edition of both movies if they are released in a package.

Though i didnt find the first nearly as awesome in any way, its still worth it just to get TDK.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 27, 2008)

The Scarecrow scene with all the Batman inpersonators.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 28, 2008)

*Cannot open YouTube here so...*

...this may be redundant. 

_"I'm going to do what you should have done ten minutes ago."_


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> when Joker complains about his phone call
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpstzdWqy6g[/YOUTUBE]


Music in this scene is just perfect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2008)

I liked this part:

*Spoiler*: __ 




When the bitch was about to say something really meaningful before being blowed up, only to be cut off, by her being blown up.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 28, 2008)

The 'Magic Trick' line is awesome.


----------



## ez (Jul 28, 2008)

-when the joker walked in on the mob meeting, laughing out loud. 
-pencil trick
-the first time he told the story behind his scars, second time as well.
-the interview scene is probably my most favorite out of the movie though, and how he subsequently laughed at batman's powerlessness whilst getting beaten on
-the final scene for batman

and a lot more, but the above are the more notable ones for myself. pretty much every scene the joker was in was top notch.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2008)

Favorite moment was the pencil trick, favorite scene was the interrogation. [/generic]


----------



## batanga (Jul 28, 2008)

And these were epic:

"Let's not, uh... blow... this out of proportion.

"You think you can steal from us and just walk away?"
"Yeah"


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

When he was torturing that guy in that video. The way he yelled, "LOOK AT ME!" and then giggled insanely was awesome.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Jul 28, 2008)

My favorite moment was at the end, when Gordon was explaining why Batman took the fall for everything, making the cops and everyone hate him. Even though he's the one who is actually saving them all. I loved that part.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2008)

BloodofAnUchiha said:


> My favorite moment was at the end, when Gordon was explaining why Batman took the fall for everything, making the cops and everyone hate him. Even though he's the one who is actually saving them all. I loved that part.



Yea, it really completed the movie.


----------



## Boocock (Jul 28, 2008)

I absolutely loved the ending of this movie. The narratives were epic. It made you realize that Batman is the definition of what a hero is / should be. And, the ending shot was easily the most memorable since the ending shot of Tim Burton's Batman. It all really stirred up a lot of emotion for me.

I liked how dogs were referenced throughout the movie. I think a point was made in the opening scene with the dogs assaulting Batman after Batman beats down countless criminals. After that and throughout the movie, The Joker is referenced to be a "dog chasing cars", or "a wild dog that was left off the leash", which implies that The Joker is basically a human version of Batman's worst enemy.

It isn't that the dogs are dogs with teeth. It is all about what the dogs represent. To quote Alfred, "Some men aren't looking for anything logical. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with." Dogs can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with. They simply *do* things. The Joker can't be bought (He burns money), bullied (Batman beat the crap out of him), reasoned (Batman tried and it caused his woman to be thrown off a building), or negotiated with (Well, to be fair, he *is* a man of his word, and he did negotiate well with the mob).

Anyway, here are a few quotes I enjoyed:

Joker:
"How about a magic trick? ... TA DA!"
"And, as for the television's idea, Batman has no jurisdiction. He will find him and make him squeal. I know the squealers when I see them. And that..."
"Well hello beautiful!"
"Harvey Harvey Harvey Dent. Excuse me, I wanna drive."
"Me? I didn't do anything. I've been here the whole time." (Holds up his hands with cuffs).
"Kill you? Hahaha! I don't wanna kill you! You complete me!"
"Don't talk like one of them. You're not one of them, even if you want to be." (Referencing cops)
"Do I really like look like a guy with a plan?"
"I'm like a dog chasing cars. I wouldn't know what to do with one if I caught it."
"It's a strange world we live in. Speaking of which, do you wanna know how I got these scars?"

As for Dent's lines, basically everything he said after turning into Two-Face hit me with a lot of irony. I mean, really, to be completely blunt, him getting messed up and Rachel dying was partially Gordon's fault. He didn't stand up against corruption. He had the right to be upset, frankly. He obviously took everything too far, but I woulda at least slapped Gordon, and then never talked to him again.

The brilliant conversation between Wayne and Gordon:
G: It's Mr. Wayne, isn't it? That was a very brave thing you did there.
W: What, trying to catch the light?
G: You mean you weren't trying to protect the van?
W: Why, who was in it? (Coleman Reese walks out, and Reese and Wayne share a look. Wayne turns back to Gordon). Do you think I should go to the hospital?
G: You don't watch the news much, do you Mr. Wayne?

The incredible conversation between Maroni Batman:
M: Just a word of advice, from one professional to another. If you are gonna threaten someone, pick a better spot. From this height, the fall wouldn't kill me.
B: I'm counting on it. (Drops Maroni)


----------



## Draffut (Jul 28, 2008)

> M: Just a word of advice, from one professional to another. If you are gonna threaten someone, pick a better spot. From this height, the fall wouldn't kill me.
> B: I'm counting on it. (Drops Maroni)



My personal favorite line in the film.  Everyone seams to be forgetting the entire film besides the Jokers lines.


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> "LOOK AT ME!"


That's one scary voice 
[YOUTUBE]uVXvyjTN04k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adonis (Jul 29, 2008)

Ignoring the obvious Joker ones, the "I'm counting on it!" bit for sure. That garnered a unanimous, "FUCK YEAH! NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!" in my showing.

 The fact Maroni was walking around, cane withstanding, within the same day on the other hand...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

The Bank robbery scene was great I loved eveything about it especially:
[Not word for word]
Joker:"You better watch out for the bus driver"
Random Clown:"Huh?" Bang, hit by the school bus 
I also liked the wife version of the scar story (hell I liked both versions).


----------



## batanga (Jul 29, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> The Bank robbery scene was great I loved eveything about it especially:
> [Not word for word]
> Joker:"You better watch out for the bus driver"
> Random Clown:"Huh?" Bang, hit by the school bus
> I also liked the wife version of the scar story (hell I liked both versions).


<nerd mode>
1 "No, no, I kill the bus driver"
2 Bus driver? What bus driver!?
3 *crash*
</nerd mode>


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> Now that TDK is out and creating buzz like no other movie has ever before....what was your most fav 'wtf?'/'omg'/'lmao' scene or quote from the movie...
> 
> Let me start...
> 
> fav scene has to be when the Joker's walking away from the hospital while trying to get the detonator to work was just simply classic...I don't think I ever laughed that hard while watching an explosion scene...too funny to put into words...


My fave scene in the movie too. Plus he had a nurse outfit on.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 29, 2008)

Add these two ...

- Joker clapping to Gordon being promoted to Commissioner.
- The courtroom scene where the guy testifying pulls a gun on Harvey. Gun fails. Harvey knocks dude out and so on.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

batanga said:


> <nerd mode>
> 1 "No, no, I kill the bus driver"
> 2 Bus driver? What bus driver!?
> 3 *crash*
> </nerd mode>



Thanks for the nerd mode


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

batanga said:


> <nerd mode>
> 1 "No, no, I kill the bus driver"
> 2 Bus driver? What bus driver!?
> 3 *crash*
> </nerd mode>



Thanks for the correct line of dialouge. Now I can memorize it.


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Add these two ...
> 
> - Joker clapping to Gordon being promoted to Commissioner.



lol hell yeah..that wuz just pure badass how he had his sleeves rolled up and evrything...sarcasm at its best....


----------



## Cindy (Jul 30, 2008)

Joker Scenes: Pencil, School Bus, Hospital, Phone Call

Others: All the mobsters shouting "Not guilty", Scarecrow (Cillian Murphy), Batman fights SWAT and saves hostages


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 30, 2008)

to Imax or not to IMAx?


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2008)

^

To imax 

Trust me you will be blown away


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 30, 2008)

Bruce Wayne to Harvey Dent:

"Oh, so you like ballet"


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> Bruce Wayne to Harvey Dent:
> 
> "Oh, so you like ballet"



Addendum: Billionaire absconds with entire Russian ballet.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a scene, moment or line, but damn awesome. 



> Basically, Nolan shot complementary takes of Eckhart in Two-Face makeup so he could visually represent the duality of Dent in a less cartoony fashion. What Nolan’s doing doesn’t sound all that far removed from the Gollum/Smeagol model, though the obvious difference here is that Dent isn’t motion-capture; he’s a fifty-fifty split of the same actor giving two wildly divergent performances in the same shot. […] both will be present in the shot, but only one will dominate the poor bastard’s conflicted consciousness at any given moment.



17 total.

I can't even begin to imagine how that works, but it rocked me like a hurricane.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

I love how Nolan does a lot of the stuff physically instead of CGIing it. <3


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 1, 2008)

"If you're good at something, *never* do it for free."
Thanks for the advice, Joker.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 1, 2008)

"I am very good at calculation."


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 1, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> "I am very good at calculation."



lol typical asian talk... it got soo annoying when I was watching it the second time that I just kept on adding the 's' in my mind whenever he said that...


----------



## omniwind (Aug 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Oh you. You just couldn't let me go could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object.



Lol think that was a references to Hulk vs Juggernaut.  Love the beginning with robbers, kept killing each other and the denator scene at the hostipal lose. 2face had some cool shit. "Will the real batman please stand Up!" Damn I had a bowl of Lolilols during this movie.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> lol typical asian talk... it got soo annoying when I was watching it the second time that I just kept on adding the 's' in my mind whenever he said that...



Yea, me too.  I was like, "Is it really that difficult to ask for him to say 'calculation_s_' instead?"


----------

